# My heart is full



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We will soon meet our newest member to our family :chili:
Geneva is in flight as I type this. We will have her in our arms at 1:10. Soooooo excited.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations Paula. I can't wait to hear all about her. Maybe by now you already have her, I don't know what the time difference is between you and me. I bet Maddie will be super excited too.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula, I'm so happy for you and for Geneva too! Can't wait to see pictures and hear all about your introduction to each other. Excited that you are going to be a family of four again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So happy w/you Paula! Please post about the initial mtg. between Geneva & Maddie!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well that was quick!!!! ....we were just talking about this!!!! LOL!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Yay! I was just thinking about you today wondering when your baby will be home with you.
Congrats! I can not wait to hear all about her arrival and plz, plz share lots of pix...sooo exciting!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How exciting! I have a feeling it's been a busy day.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking in to see how Geneva is doing and what does Maddie think of her.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula - I am so happy for you. Geneva sounds like the perfect addition to your family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Paula! We can't wait to see photos of you & Lorin & Maddie w/your new baby! Please post soon. My heeart is full for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's been busy here, we are so enjoying Geneva, she's a cuddle bug :wub:, her personality reminds us of Matilda. Matilda was always such a busy girl, Geneva is like that.
She has the show dog strut, absolutely adorable. 
Maddie and Geneva get along well, we had no idea just how lonely Maddie was.
We have laughter in our home.
I will get pictures soon, right now we need a vet check, get the right kibble etc.
Soon Geneva will meet her aunties and uncles.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update Paula. I can only imagine how busy you must be. So glad Maddie and Geneva are getting along so well. A match made in Heaven? Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So happy for you! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh how wonderful that you now have Geneva and so happy that she and Maddie are doing so well together!! Looking forward (as I am sure everyone else is too) to seeing some pictures!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

How wonderful it is that you found a friend for Maddie. Just like the rest I can not wait for pictures.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations! I can't wait for pictures of the new addition.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

My heart is so full of joy for the four of you!!! Looking forward to the time Georgie can meet her sister again  and of course see you and Miss Maddie again! Those two girls are going to have so much fun together playing the days away, Congratulations!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh...I can't wait to see pictures!! So happy for you, Paula!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am thrilled that you finally have Geneva in your arms!!! She sounds perfect!!
Come on already...pictures please!!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures. 

Lainie and Whisper


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm so happy for you, Lorin and Maddie!:chili::chili: Can't wait to see pix of Geneva! :wub: Give her hugs from her Aunt Sue.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Congrats! I am so happy for you guys!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Awww! awesome!!! Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Congratulations Paula! I can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I can't wait to start making Tanner Togs for little Geneva. Are you keeping her name, shortening it? Let me know, I need to put some different fonts together.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula asked me and Walter to help update all of you with some pictures of Maddie and Geneva. Everyone is doing great ... but, very busy. Paula will be back to share more details with you soon.:tender:

In the meantime ... Geneva and Maddie are adjusting very well to one another. Geneva has been sleeping in Paula's arms at night ... and that, of course, is wonderful ... it's showing how secure Geneva must be feeling in her lovely new home ... and, with her forever family. :wub::wub::wub::wub:

I am so happy for Paula and Lorin. And, Maddie. Paula called me after they picked up Geneva at the airport. A courier took the flight with Geneva ... so, Geneva was in safe hands during the flight ... and until Geneva was in Paula's arms.

Maddie and Geneva took to one another from the start. That's so wonderful! Now there are two sweet little fluffs that can have a lot of fun playing together.

Needless to say, I am so happy that everything turned out for Paula. 

I forwarded the first pictures Paula sent me. And, then this afternoon, she asked me to include two more pics she sent me of the girls in their adorable winter hats! I sent them on to Walter so that he can post them for you to see! Enjoy!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Here you go:


































​


She is so cute. (There is an owl I recognize too.) I am glad they are getting along so well.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

OMG!! It doesn't get much cuter than that!! Geneva is absolutely beautiful and I am so very happy to had read that she and Maddie get along so well!! Thanks so very much for sharing those precious pictures and I am sure that we will be seeing alot more of them when Paula has a free moment.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so so so happy for Paula. Geneva is so cute. Love her and be happy. Hugs


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

OMG, OMG, OMG!! What a little doll she is, absolutely gorgeous!
I'm so, so happy for Paula, Maddy and Lorin. It doesn't get more better than that. She is perfect 💕💕💕


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

. . . and it was worth the wait, Paula!:Welcome 4::Welcome 3::happy::happy::happy::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::good post - perfect:good post - perfect:Cute Malt::Cute Malt::cheer::cheer::cheer::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Paula I’m so happy for you! Another baby girl to love. She sure is beautiful. Have fun with your two girls. ❤


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What a beauty! So glad she is fitting in so well with your family. I couldn't be happier for you, Lorin, and Maddie and of course Geneva who has found a very special home.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How sweet! So happy that everyone is settling in nicely!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Paula, she is adorable!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yay!!!! Sooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ahhhhh, Life sure is good at Paula's house these days!!! :chili::aktion033:
Geneva is beautiful!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Paula, this is such exciting news!!! I'm so happy for y'all. Geneva is a beauty!!! Congratulations!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:tender::tender::tender::wub2: Oh, Paula, Geneva is so cute. And it sounds like things couldn't go better. I'm so happy for you, Lorin and Maddie. And mostly for Geneva who's lucky enough to be part of your awesome family. :chili:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Congratulation Paula! We can't wait to see your new baby! Please post plenty of pics!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She is adorable! Delighted to hear she is fitting in well!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:tender: Oh Paula she is beautiful! :wub2:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Awwwww! So sweet!

Hugs,
Lainie

Wags,
Whisper


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, she is adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, I did not realize that Geneva comes from a foundation pup of Szilvia Groff---that is Kitzi & Lisi's breeder! Joyous, I believe, was Kitzi's mom---I have to find his pedigree.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Paula, I did not realize that Geneva comes from a foundation pup of Szilvia Groff---that is Kitzi & Lisi's breeder! Joyous, I believe, was Kitzi's mom---I have to find his pedigree.


Oh my gosh how exciting, also Lydia has Geneva's sister Georgie girl, can't wait to hear more about their pedigrees :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula and I were laughing on the phone yesterday because it appears as though nobody noticed ... that on Post #27 (Walter posted the pictures for Paula) ... there is a picture of both Maddie and Geneva. The girls have on their new winter hats. I think they look like twins! Can you see who is Maddie ... and who is Geneva?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just had to back and look, lol! I can tell, but I had to look closely


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Paula,
Congrats on your beautiful new addition to the family :heart:*--Geneva!!*:heart:arty:


----------

